# Which city is most like which other city???



## Atlanta2006 (May 19, 2006)

I've always been facinated by the world community. My only experience outside of the U.S. were our frequent trips to Toronto as a kid and the year I spent in Iraq. Besides the Iraqi culture, I was lucky enough to spend a fair amount of time getting to know some British and Australian soldiers.
For some reason, I think its the World Cup, lately I've been getting really antsy about wanting to travel the world and experience all these different cultures, and places. 
So until I can do that, in the meantime I'm living vicariousely through the internet. This may seem like a stupid thread, but basically there are 2 categories, America and the Rest of the World...You list a city in either category and we're looking for opinions of what city from the OTHER category is most like that city listed. 
Ex.: New York - London is most like NY because....
Tokyo - Los Angeles is very similiar to Tokyo because...

So an American city is listed, what foreign city is most like it...A foreign city is listed what American city is most like it...

Here's to start:
Foreign:
Birmingham, UK
Manchester, UK
Geneva
Sao Paulo
Bangkok
Moscow
Edmonton
Glasgow, Scotland
Jakarta
Belfast
Helsinki
Hong Kong
Hamburg
Warsaw

America:
New York
Detroit
Houston
Dallas
Atlanta
Boston
Las Vegas
Philadelphia
Milwaukee


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I've never been to the US, therefore my judgement of US cities is probably based on stereotypes.

The most similar american city to Hamburg?
- New York is the centre of the Musicals and one of the world's biggest consulate places, Hamburg is Germany's most important Musical city and also one of the world's biggest consulate places. But New York is a league of its own and far too large in comparison to Hamburg = no match

- Chicago is Hamburg's sister city. I see Chicago as a rather uptight city concerned about business, so is Hamburg if there wouldn't be the Reeperbahn = no match

- Los Angeles with their Hollywood and Las Vegas are too fake to be similar with Hamburg.

- New Orleans is known for their nightlife and the red light district and one could think it could be a match as Hamburg is (at least europewide) known for the red light district and nightlife too. Also New Orleans is located within the "Bible Belt" afaik and the protestant church (tries to) be an important factor in Hamburg's social life. Both are also important ports (NO the 2nd biggest of the USA and Hamburg the biggest in Germany and 3rd biggest in Europe).

I think if there is a match, it is most likely with New Orleans. But other european cities like Liverpool, Amsterdam, Copenhagen and Stockholm would be far more similar to Hamburg.


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a whole list for this actually. Check it:

Shanghai is most like New York City because it is the financial capital of China as is New York the financial capital of USA. Shanghai has an immense midtown district similar to New York's and Lujiazhui is comparable to downtown NYC. Pretty much they are similar in many ways and this comparison has been explained many times.

Guangzhou is most simliar to Los Angeles because it has a massive sprawl with a small downtown area. They both have few subway lines for their sizes and both the second largest/most important city in their respective countries. 

Chongqing is most like Chicago because both are enormous cities in economy and population in their respective country's midwests. They are inland major cities and both are very dense surrounded by sprawling suburbs. Also both have a metro that is almost completely above ground.

Beijing is most like Washington DC because they are both the capitals but not the largest cities by a long shot of their respective countries. Both have a great deal of their culture and are the seats of their governments

Hangzhou is most like Philadelphia. Both cities are very powerful economically but are overshadowed by an even greater city only a hundred miles away. Both have great educational and cultural facilities and both were former capitals of their nations. Both cities are also very historically significant in their countries.

Nanjing is most like Boston. This is because both were again former capitals of their country and thus, contain great stores of cultural facilities. Skylines in both cities are impressive for their sizes although both cities need to work on expanding their public transportation systems.

Dalian is very similar to San Francisco. They both are located in bay areas and have hilly terrain. Their skylines look rather similar too. They both have very famous cable car systems. 

Changchun and Detroit are very similar. Both are giant automakers of their countries and aside from that are total shitholes. Public transportation are messes. Both cities are hideously ugly. The only good that comes out of both cities are their massive auto/viechle production outputs.

Urumqi and Houston are parallel as well. Both are very large and relatively advanced cities located in the middle of nowhere. Both have decent skylines and close to the same population. Both are located in remote areas of their countries. Both have a lot of oil. 

Lastly, Xiamen and Miami are veyr similar. Both are medium sized resort cities in the tropical areas of their countries. Both are of similar size. Both are very wealthy from their tourist attractions and are both famous nationally as the resort city to be in.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

^^Youve come up with only US-China comparisons! I could feel something cheesy.

I guess Amsterdam and Venice are very alike since they are smothered with canals.
Tokyo and Shanghai since they exude a feeling of Asian energy.
Mostly Canadian and US cities are very similar to each other maybe except for cities in the French region.


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

DiggerD21 said:


> - Chicago is Hamburg's sister city. I see Chicago as a rather uptight city concerned about business, so is Hamburg if there wouldn't be the Reeperbahn = no match


Your views of Chi-town are certainly based on stereotypes. Chicago is likely more laid back than Hamburg.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Montreal and New York/Manhattan.

Except the thing Motreal is in is like a big big version


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

salvius said:


> Your views of Chi-town are certainly based on stereotypes. Chicago is likely more laid back than Hamburg.


Have you been to both cities?
Certainly the word "uptight" doesn't fit to describe both cities. I should have used the word "reserved".


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Athens > LA?


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

Tehran and LA


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

Manchester-Chicago


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

HK - NYC

Both are kings of skyscraper cities and the financial hub in their countries/region. They are both famous for the vibrant city life and fast pace. Some people also called HK the "New York of China".


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Barcelona-San Francisco-Sydney-Cape Town-Rio de Janeiro-Hong Kong-Athens are similar because they have got sea and mountains in the city.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

I dont know what you would compare Milwaukee too. Most likely a city in Germany, Poland, or Central Europe. Stuttgart or Essen perhaps? They both have nearly identical city population and density. I guess you could say Hamburg too, considering both cities are ports, have dense riverfronts (obviously Hamburgs is denser), and are major printing centers. I guess Bilbao, Spain or some city in Northern Italy like Genoa. 

I would also compare Chicago to Frankfurt, although Hamburg would be a good match. 

L.A.--Barcelona
N.Y.C.--probally Hong Kong or London.
San Francisco-Lisbon
Philadelphia-Manchester/ or Birmingham U.K.
Boston-Edinburgh
Detroit-Dresden perhaps..and I dont mean that in the obvious bad way.

Finding a match for the sunbelt cities is tougher though.


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

I am always hearing and reading that Glasgow is similar to Boston and Manhattan.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

In terms of housing: 1980s Hong Kong <-> Pyongyang :lol:

Cities with similar trends: Many Cities in Brazil, China, Southeast Asia or South Korea.


----------

